# List of all Renewable stocks?



## Elliot (17 March 2011)

Hi All

Just after a list of all *renewable* stocks with a price offer & volume if possible ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 March 2011)

I'm trying to do the same.  I have a small list but want the full lot.

If you're interested in a quick trade, IFN may be ok up to 36c.  Looking for a close above 32.5 on vol>5mill approx.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 March 2011)

A price on carbon could be just the shot clean tech stocks need.

At the moment I'm more hopeful than confident about Aus clean tech as a sector, since a lot of the big players are European and US-based.  And who knows what the chinese are up to... could be anything, no one would know they're so secretive.  Things could change here.  Will be looking for some new floats too after we finalize carbon's price.

IFN has bots all over it.  Volume won't be a problem today, but i'm not sure where they want the price to end up.  

If there's bots competing, that will mean a nice close.  They can't compete without price rises.  If it's just one bot, close will be whatever it chooses.

Here's my small list, please add to it anyone.

vir
dye
cfu
ifn
ene
grd
gdy
evm
hdr
ptr
ght
grk
ken
arw
abj
bei
sbi
co2
cwe


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 April 2011)

List needs updating.  Only a few of those above are worth watching, IMO.  The energy revolution isn't exactly cracking in Australia, however...

CBD +++
DYE ++
IFN +?
ARW
CWE - good volume today, needs sustained vol.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 April 2011)

CWE thread not allowing me to post.  

CWE depth at 10c and 10.5 is all fake.  All went on in a big clump.  9c was too but a lot of this got moved up to 10.5.  Do they want to put a floor under the price or entice traders with a buyer-heavy MD, or both?

12c touched now.  Still haven't got any.  Close at 12+ would look good.  Fairly major res at 11.5c.

I get the feeling no one is selling and that the only sales are the player/insto selling into his own bids.  This might translate into price rise and breakout.


----------



## ChrisJH (25 April 2011)

Do any of the currently listed renewable energy companies have much chance at succeeding as businesses, and expanding significantly? I keep thinking renewable energy is the next big thing, but Australia isn't particularly friendly for this sort of industry it seems.

I'm trying to find some companies to invest in that have a chance of seeing significant increases in share price.

I currently own very small amounts of ARW, SOO & DYE. I don't hold out much hope for any of these really, not even DYE, but holding a few of these gives me a fuzzy feeling inside... and, like I said, I am positive some renewable energy company will go somewhere...

I've been watching (because these were the only ones I had been able to find so far):

CWE
IFN
GDY
EVM
CFU

All of which you have on your list, none of which seem that enticing to me, though possibly a bit more so than some of the ones I hold.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 April 2011)

ChrisJH said:


> Do any of the currently listed renewable energy companies have much chance at succeeding as businesses, and expanding significantly? I keep thinking renewable energy is the next big thing, but Australia isn't particularly friendly for this sort of industry it seems.




Without a price on carbon the renewable energy industry hasn't got a chance, the Howard decade of denial pretty much killed of any serious early movers so they all moved over seas...the continuing denial by the Nationals and half the Liberal party hasn't helped the industry's come back.

This situation will inevitably change.  sooner than later.

GYD and ENE are in my opinion goers with RFX having some potential...however alot depends on what's ruled in and out of the carbon tax, believe it or not GNS mite also have a lot of offsets/credits coming there way.


----------



## SuperGlue (26 April 2011)

Broad base list under Clean Technology:

http://www.asx.com.au/documents/research/clean_technology_sector_factsheet.pdf

CWE: Commercial Scale CETO 3 installed and operating last week.
Will be monitoring this company, whether it'll produce results long term.

More news in CWE thread.


Pls DYOR


----------



## oxygen (26 April 2011)

Don't forget the UCG players

LNC
CNX
CXY


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 April 2011)

Plenty to look at there, thanks glue.

Our list of stocks is certainly dismal compared to some of the booming new energy stocks overseas.  There's a whole new market emerging abroad and we're not part of it.  I guess we just stick with our commodity stocks for the time being.  

The new technologies are going to be pretty risky inasmuch as new breakthroughs could happen at any moment, rendering your favourite solar or wind stock redundant.  Competition will be firece to develop and patent new techs before competitors.  Exciting.


----------



## SuperGlue (26 April 2011)

ChrisJH said:


> I don't hold out much hope for any of these really, not even DYE, but holding a few of these gives me a fuzzy feeling inside... and, like I said, I am positive some renewable energy company will go somewhere...




Me too.

Got stung by some of this renewable thingo......CFU, DYE & GDY.
Now I'll have to find a renewable wallet.....haha.


Origin Energy (ORG) - into geothermal energy as operator of the Project, with the recent completion of the first well in 2 weeks and second one soon.

Guess GDY will  ride on the outcome of the success of the project.

ORG is more into the business of generating income in the short term for the project to pay for itself if successful & at a lower cost. hence the "Shallows  JV"
Baby steps learning as they go.
Different business philosophy.
.
GDY, go for the big one, drill here, drill there  I'm still waiting....ZZZZZZZ


Pls DYOR


----------



## SuperGlue (26 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Plenty to look at there, thanks glue.
> 
> Our list of stocks is certainly dismal compared to some of the booming new energy stocks overseas.  There's a whole new market emerging abroad and we're not part of it.  I guess we just stick with our commodity stocks for the time being.
> 
> The new technologies are going to be pretty risky inasmuch as new breakthroughs could happen at any moment, rendering your favourite solar or wind stock redundant.  Competition will be firece to develop and patent new techs before competitors.  Exciting.




You said it. New Technologies - Motion Power

http://www.newenergytechnologiesinc.com/motion_power


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 July 2011)

6 of today's top 8 movers are renewables.

Add to the list if you have something tasty that's about to explode 100's of percent upwards.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 July 2011)

Apart from GDY, most of them have run up very hard on small turnover.  That's the most unusual bit about this.

If this is to become a _real deal single sector bull market_, volume needs to start pouring into stocks like COZ, CWE, DYE and others, and on a sustained basis.  No selling occurring as yet.     

Might keep an eye out for new floats in the sector.


----------



## white_crane (11 July 2011)

Some more
HRL
PAX

I wanted to invest in the alternative energy sector a fair while ago but didn't think it was worth it until there was something to get behind - i.e. initiative and investment.  Maybe the carbon tax is that initiative and investment.


----------

